# Alpha Centauri – A custom flashlight made by CPF member Luter



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 22, 2015)

I would like to start off by saying I have never done a review as such on the forums yet...and plus I can not create a thread in the review section, so I thought this was the best place for this type of post (so I apologize admin if I am in the wrong place to post this, please let me know if I am). So this is really just an informal ‘overview’ of a custom light I have received for my collection, and I wanted to show an upcoming makers work (I can see there being a lot future work appearing from this man in the near future. I know a few members have received some of his custom work too, but not many...yet). 

I unfortunately do not have the amazingly in depth knowledge, expertise and equipment that many members on here do, to provide a fully rounded and detailed look at this light (to which I applaud all who put in such appreciated work and effort).
So this is just an overview and my opinion (compared to my other lights and experience/preferences) of a light I have had kindly custom made by CPF member Luter;





*Specs;
*
*Body* – titanium 6al4v, sized for 18650 (112mm long, head diameter 28mm)
*Anodizing* –25v (blue outter) 55v (gold/yellow inner), roughly I would guess
*Engraving* – laser etched
*LED* – 3 x XPG2, 4000k neutral
*Optics* – Carlo narrow spot (with tritium inserts in posts), sapphire glass
*Driver* – vesture_of_blood 3Amp board with Adventure Sport Flashlights UI



*Background;
*
Luter is a fairly new member, and I first noticed work (as did a few others) when he put up for sale his ‘SMART’ flashlight. The specs and features sounded very interesting, but I really liked the looks and anodising. After a few questions and PM’s, I found out that he was just making a few flashlights for himself at home with a lathe (he is defiantly a flashaholic), as he is very passionate about it, and making his ‘dream light’.
As he is in the UK, it would be much easier for me to deal with…so I asked if he would be interested in doing a custom build for me. He was very helpful and forthcoming, providing me with a link to the LED supplier he uses, and basically I could pick what I wanted to incorporate. As for the body/host, again it was up to me what I wanted size/shape wise…so I gave my preferences and ideal sizes etc…and asked if he could be creative with the rest. 

*Aesthetics and ergonomics;
*
Well for me anyway, I think it is a stunning design. Traditional shape overall with a creative knurling/grip around the center…not to simple and not overboard either. The anodizing really is fantastic, very good/consistent coverage throughout and the colors are very deep (love the blue and gold/yellow backing). 









I was not sure how the knurling/grip design would actually feel in the hand, but it is very comfortable, and gives plenty of grip (with or without gloves). I thought the edges maybe a little harsh when gripping tight, but there are no sharp, rough or badly finished areas at all. The light tail stands easily, and the forward clicky is a medium to soft press (the button is just about flush with the edge of the body, so easy to press).





*Performance;
*
This is where I will apologize for my lack of numbers and figures, as I have no light sphere etc. I am not sure how to work out the rough lumen output/runtime, (think about 800 ish lumens)…I hope someone can comment and help out to correct me. The driver is at 3Amp, single 3.6v 3100mAh 18650, but the data sheet for this triple board says max 1.5Amp (giving 1258 lm), so not sure how to get the numbers correctly? On max output…it is fricking bright put it that way.

On max – it is very comparable to a Mac Ti-Tri EDC, but a bit brighter to my eyes (and a Tri was about 840-850 lumens). It does however get hot quite quickly, but with the size and grip it transfers that heat well into the hand (which is good, as every little will help being titanium).

On medium – at about 25% of max it is a great all round usable brightness, more than enough for most uses. The flood to throw is nicely balanced (with very good flood and mild throw)…and there are no artefacts or issues with the beam pattern, all set perfectly.

On low – at about 2% of max, it is above a moonlight level low, but being optics and not reflector, this low is diffused very nicely and perfect for most ‘around the house’ and up close tasks.

As mentioned in the specs though, this uses a custom UI which means you can choose from 4 mode groups (switching between each with 8 successive clicks).

Group 1 – Ramp mode, low to high with memory
Group 2 – Low 2%, Med 25%, High 100%, with memory
Group 3 – Low 2%, Med 25%, High 100%, Strobe, SOS, Beacon, no memory
Group4 – High 100%, Low 15%

It truly is a great UI, and allows me to change to what I prefer depending what task I am doing (the ramp is great too, and works very well).





On low output (2%), just under 1 meter from the door (sorry, did not have a wider lens or decent setup to do a good 'white wall' type beam shots)






*Comparisons;
*
I always get a better idea of a light if I can judge it next to/compared to other lights or things I know etc. So here are a few shots of it with some of my other lights.











*Conclusions;
*
I am incredibly pleased and impressed with my new flashlight. Due to its compact size but 18650 for good runtimes, and very good flood to mild throw I think it is perfect for anything from around the home, to walking the dog, to use around the camp. The tint is on the warm neutral side (which I prefer), and is a great all-rounder (brightness to CRI etc). 

You can tell there has been a lot of time and effort put into this, and the machine work is of very high quality as a result. Now without sounding critical, you can see some machining marks etc. on the knurling/pattern, but that maybe inevitable with this machining technique (and it is not noticeable to the touch)? I prefer to look at is as honest, manual work…which is unique, not perfect...and I like that! Plus you have to remember that Luter is doing all this work himself, manually on a small lathe, in his spare time. :bow:

I enjoyed dealing with him, very easy and open to what I wanted, and honest throughout. I received updates along the build (including pics etc), and received it very quickly once completed...well really it did not take long from first inquiry to receiving the light.

I can certainly see Luter's work/ideas/designs only improving with time and exposure on here...and I really hope it does, as its always good to have a new maker on the scene (well not from my wallets point of view), and I am sure I will be wanting to acquire more of his fantastic work when it appears. :thumbsup:




If anyone wants to know / see anything further, please let me know (and I am going to try and get some good/true beam shots etc.)


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 25, 2015)

That is an interesting light! A rather good looking light! congrats


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Feb 25, 2015)

Certainly an exciting new builder!!

obi


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks...I am really enjoying the light. 

I can imagine a lot more of his work appearing around here...and I hope he starts to make some more unique work


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Feb 25, 2015)

My last post was a link, in case you missed it.

obi


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 25, 2015)

I noticed your post when you put it up...but I had already placed my order with Luter. He did say he was working on a few 

Im not usually an angle light person, but that one looks great, and much more usable with the button on the bottom, and switchable body  I am close to asking for another one? Might wait to see what he comes up with next!


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice light, and a solid write-up


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank's...I really like the light, and getting a lot of use out of it


----------

